# changing belts on south bend mil4218 vertical mill



## richl (Sep 12, 2013)

That 2 manuals I have found for my south bend vertical mill (vintage 1960s) cover adjusting belts and operating all the different wheels and knobs... but no info on how to change the belt. I did find another manual that identifys all the parts and their placement(vintagemachinery). It appears I would need to remove the motor in order to remove the belt from the pulleys. Anyone know how to do this or know of a maintaneous manual online

Thanks )

Rich


----------



## richl (Nov 16, 2013)

i ended up cutting the belt out and installing a v link belt. It is working pretty good. I am now able to get an idea of what is going on in my head now. If another mill owner searches for the answer, this was the one i chose)


----------

